# Newcastle Airport-Does it have a Mac??



## SARAHheartsMAC (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi,

I'm travelling to spain on Friday from Newcastle airport and I'm wondering if anyone knows if it has a Mac??

I hope it does!! Wanna see if they have any cute palettes!

Thanks in advance!

xx


----------



## Luceuk (Feb 7, 2008)

Actually I think it might have a counter but I could be wrong. I flew from there last year after they had re-furbished the whole thing and the Duty free was bigger. Let us know when you come back, I'm flying from there in July.


----------



## Jot (Feb 7, 2008)

It didn't have one last time (i'm from newcastle) but they are doing re-ferbishment. I was last there in september. Please do let us know though as it would be so fab if they did.


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Feb 24, 2008)

Sorry for late response-forgot about this thread!!
Sadly there was no Mac at Newcastle Airport-gutted!
Just thought I'd let you guys know
xx


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 3, 2008)

i emailed alpha for the newcastle airport shop and the woman who responded said there were 3 brands

MAC
DIOR
and Estee Lauder

but on another site it says Smashbox is at Newcastle but she said there isnt :S im confused!


----------



## Luceuk (Jun 4, 2008)

I think I remember seeing Smashbox, I haven't flown from Newcastle for a few years so it might have gone now.


----------



## Jot (Jun 4, 2008)

there is a smashbox and there isn't a MAC - i flew out of there at the end of april x


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jun 4, 2008)

there isn't a lot at newcastle airport in the choice of cosmetics... lol


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 20, 2008)

travelled from Newcastle airport 2 weeks ago and they have a new duty free shop called BIZA
the only makeup brands they had were:
Dior
Clinique
YSL
Chanel
Clarins
Estee Lauder
Lancome
Benefit

they must have got rid of smashbox


----------

